# Page File and Ready Boost in Win8



## MSDirector (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried using an SD Media card for the above. I am pretty sure that a page file in virtual memory is faster when written on a separate drive as the Media Card would be. As far as Ready Boost, would a media card also work in that situation?


----------

